# Vintage Bicycle show in POWDER SPRINGS GEORGIA Be There!!!



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jun 12, 2011)

*The Coasters KBC is hosting our first annual summer event in Powder Springs Georgia at Boneshaker Bicycle this year. Be there! 

Boneshaker Bicycle
3267 New Macland RD
Powder Springs, Ga 30127
Minutes away from the famous 
Wild Horse Creek BMX track.

Call 678-575-4663 for more info

Thanks,
Tyler
P.s. Send me an E-mail if you would like a printable handout for your local bicycle shop!*


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jul 12, 2011)

Almost time. This one is gunna be big!


----------



## JOEL (Jul 13, 2011)

I have contacted several collectors in the area. There will definitely be a few loads of balloon tire bikes at this meet. Come on out and make this a success!


----------



## JOEL (Jul 27, 2011)

BUMP This Saturday !!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 3, 2011)

I live in Ga. and would have like to attended this but I was flying back from Hawaii on that day! I would like to know how things went? Good turn out? Cool bikes? Any pics to share? v/r Shawn


----------



## JOEL (Aug 5, 2011)

THere was a great turnout for a first time meet. The location was good and should attract some walkin traffic if advertised. Vendors filled three long isles in a large parking lot. I think the organizers did a good job of getting the word out. There was a strong BMX, road bike, and ratrodder turnout, and several balloon tire people, even an original highwheeler. There were as many vendors from out of state (Tennessee, Alabama, and the Carolinas) as people from Georgia which is unfortunate. Buck and three other guys from the old Marietta meet were there but did not bring much to sell or show. Bikemg from SC took all the awards with his Shelby Airflo, Colson Bullnose (currently on Ebay), and Hoppy bike. 

I think this meet has great potential but like the Marietta meet, it will not survive without more local interest and support. I would suggest you contact the guy who organized it and get on his mailing list, and help him out if possible.


----------

